# Finnish/Estonian/Hungarian: some numbers



## juronjaure

Hey everybody! I'm currently creating a list of numbers in the Finno-Ugric languages and I need help with some translations:

Estonian:
one trillion (1.000.000.000.000)
2007 kakstuhatseitse ?
2222 kaks tuhat kakssada kakskümmendkaks ? (with or without space bars?)

Finnish:
one billion (1.000.000.000)
one trillion (1.000.000.000.000)

Hungarian:
110  száztiz ?
120  százhúsz ?
130  százharminc ?
1001  ezeregy ?
1100  ezerszáz ?
1111 ezerszáztizenegy ?
2222  
10000
100000
1000000
1000000000
1000000000000
1999
2000 
2001
2007

I tried to translate some of the numbers but I'm not sure if it's right. And I don't know either where to put spacebars, so it would be really nice if you could help me!


----------



## jonquiliser

Hello 



juronjaure said:


> Finnish:
> one billion (1.000.000.000)
> one trillion (1.000.000.000.000)
> 
> I tried to translate some of the numbers but I'm not sure if it's right. And I don't know either where to put spacebars, so it would be really nice if you could help me!



(yksi) miljardi = 1 000 000 000
(yksi) biljoona = 1 000 000 000 000
(yksi) triljoona = 1 000 000 000 000 000 000


----------



## Sock

Hi,

In Estonian:

1.000.000.000.000 - triljon
2007 - kaks tuhat seitse 
2222 - kaks tuhat kakssada kakskümmend kaks


----------



## juronjaure

Thanks a lot!!! That was a very big help for me!
Is there anyone who can help me with Hungarian?


----------

